# ICON Modus 1 & 2 Review



## Tempest UK (Dec 16, 2009)

ICON Modus 1 & 2

Vital stats (taken from www.myiconlight.com):

Output: 50/6 lumens (Modus 1), 100/10 lumens (Modus 2)
Runtime: 3/70 hours (Modus 1), 3/72 hours (Modus 2)
Length: 4 inches (Modus 1), 6 inches (Modus 2)
Weight: 2.8 ounces (Modus 1), 4.7 ounces (Modus 2)
Battery: 1x AA (Modus 1), 2x AA (Modus 2) - ETA (07/02/10) - Li-ion rechargeable batteries are safe to use in the Modus.







Let me make one thing clear before I start. My expectations for these lights were very high, and in my eyes these expectations have been exceeded. However, I know that a lot of CPF tends to focus on military/LEO/tactical/etc style flashlights and these people might get a bit of a shock. I love the styling and I'm pleased to see such a refreshing approach to flashlight design, but I understand that it won't be to the taste of everyone.

Size comparison:





The styling of the Modus is the work of Paul Kim (of SureFire fame), so there's a lot of experience behind this design, despite it being radically different from anything I've seen from SureFire. I'll let the photos do the talking. ICON is PK's attempt to provide stylish, aesthetically pleasing flashlights to a wide audience. Outside of CPF, a flashlight isn't something that people would consider as a fashionable item, but then the Modus is probably quite unlike what they're used to. 

The “open architecture” or ribcage style (dubbed a “potato peeler” style by CPF) will be familiar to those who've used the Rogue models, but it's far more striking on the Modus. This exterior portion of the body curves outwards and fits very comfortably in the hand. The curved shape of the flashlight is one of the things that makes it look so striking and unusual, but it actually makes it one of the most comfortable lights to hold that I've used. These ribs have a certain amount of flex to them, and I found myself absent-mindedly squeezing them in my hand like a stress toy. I think it's this design that makes people want to pick them up and use them, as Size15's has commented, when they see the Modus. 

The optic of the Modus:





I'm probably not the target market for ICON, just as I'm not the target market for SureFire, so I'll relay the reactions of some other people to the Modus. Some of this relates to the Rogue, but the Modus has generally been better received. Despite owning around 100 SureFires and carrying one just about everyday, they've never attracted any comment or attention. In a very short period of carrying ICON with me, they've drawn a considerable amount of attention, even from complete strangers. I assure you: being asked about your flashlight by someone who's a complete stranger, and presumably not a light-obsessed member of CPF, is a deeply strange experience. Hopefully this is an indication that the ICON lights have the broad appeal that PK intends for them to have.

I don't have the technological wizardry to produce runtime graphs and such but, as far as I can tell, the Modus has the same regulation as the Rogue. To summarize – after 10 minutes on high, the light will begin to dim very gradually. Upon swtiching the light off and on again, however, the light will kick back in on high again. Rinse and repeat. In reality, the “dimming” is actually very hard to notice, and doubt even CPFers would imediately notice that their light is dimming, especially when the light is actually being used rather than shone at a white wall. I think this regulation is one of the best features of the ICON lights and suits their target market well. If you're only using your light for short periods of time, rather than taking them on night expeditions through the mountains, into caves, or through a warzone, then having the light come on at its brightest every time becomes more important than flat regulation for hours on end. 






The user-interface remains the same as the Rogues. Click once for high, click off and on again for low. A gap of more than (roughly) 2 seconds will see the light return to high when switched back on again. The switch is slightly different, however. The rubber used on the Modus' switch feels a lot stiffer than that of the Rogue. As with the Rogue, the switch is raised for ease of use, though not quite as much. I can't quite decide which I prefer – I prefer the stiffer feel of the switch rubber on the Modus, but the Rogue's switch is significantly more raised and was somewhat easier to use (but really, it's a switch – it's not hard either way) as well as being larger. 

A comparison of the Rogue and Modus switches:





As may be expected from a light using an optic, the Modus does, unfortunately, suffer from rings and artifacts. For an optic, though, it does provide a very usable amount of side-spill. The beam-profile is very similar to that of the SureFire E1B/E2DL. I don't know how the optics themselves compare physically, but the beams are very similar with perhaps slightly more spill on the Modus. Thermal management works extremely well, with both lights staying very cool during extended periods of use on high. 

Close-up of the LED:





I was disappointed that no lanyard was included with either of the Modus models. With the Rogue, the included lanyard was threaded through one of the “ribs” on the body of the light, and the lanyard itself was probably the best I've ever used. Seeing as the Modus also uses the “ribcage” design, I'm sure a lanyard could have been used in the same way. I hope that the ICON lanyards are included with the Modus in the future. Actually, I hope that they are included with SureFire lights as well – I really do prefer the design. 

I suppose that any recommendation of whether or not you should buy a Modus comes down to the stlying. I'm sure a lot of people will be turned off by the rather unusual design – it's a far cry from the deluge of grey, Type III anodised “tactical” lights – but do we really want to see the same designs over and over? The 6P is a classic and often imitated design, and one that I'm fond of, but I don't want to see it over and over forever. ICON is treading new ground, and I'm happy to see some completely fresh designs being brought to the table. PK is trying something new with the Rogue and Modus models and aims to bring quality, stylish flashlights to a whole new audience. 

Many thanks to PK for providing the samples  I look forward to new ICON models in the future...and the Modus in different colours!

If the lovely English weather decides to stop trying to drown me, then I'll try to get some beamshots posted.

Links to larger images:
Modus 1 & 2
http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/5812/modus12.jpg

Size comparison:
http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/7982/modussize.jpg

Optic:
http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/9282/modusoptic.jpg

Head and tail:
http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/3628/modusswitchoptic.jpg

Switches:
http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/9886/modusswitchraised.jpg

LED:
http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/602/modusled.jpg

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 16, 2009)

Very nice review there Tempest. Excellent photos too. I meant also to grab a shot of mine next to my Rogue, but it completely slipped my mind.


----------



## DM51 (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice work! Your review and AardvarkSagus's one complement each other very well. 

These are going to be very popular, IMO.

When you've dug yourself out of your 12 ft snowdrift, it would be great to see some comparison beamshots.

Moving to Reviews...


----------



## applevision (Dec 16, 2009)

Outstanding review, many thanks Tempest!

I am in for one of these, can't wait til they are available!


----------



## Tempest UK (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks for moving it, DM51 

With regards to beamshots, what would people like to see it compared to? I'll compare it to the Rogues, but I've got a fair selection of SureFires to draw on.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks for the nice review. Just one point, my Rogue1 starts dropping out of regulation after 10 minutes continuously on, and other reports also note the 10 time frame for the Rogue's. Of course, simply turn off the light and back on, and that 10 minutes of flat runtime starts again. 

Bill


----------



## Tempest UK (Dec 16, 2009)

It is indeed 10 minutes on high before the regulation kicks in. Not sure why I had 5 minutes in mind - I even sat there with a stopwatch to check it was the same.

Of course, this was done without any equipment to actually measure the output. The drop-off in output looks very severe on a graph, but in reality it's not very obvious to the naked eye.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Kiessling (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice review !! :thumbsup:



> hese ribs have a certain amount of flex to them, and I found myself absent-mindedly squeezing them in my hand like a stress toy.



Yes, it is addicting 

I found that the optic in the Modus has significantly more spill than the E2D's, it is more general purpose oriented but still has a very nice punch to it.

And I LOVE the white design.

bernie


----------



## DM51 (Dec 16, 2009)

Tempest UK said:


> I found myself absent-mindedly squeezing them in my hand like a stress toy


 


Kiessling said:


> Yes, it is addicting


Watch out, guys - these two are going to end up with Arnie Schwarzenegger's Mr. Universe forearms if they carry on using their lights for exercise like this, lol.


----------



## Solscud007 (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow I cant believe how recent this review is. I just got my first Icon Rogue PK edition. Now I want to get more haha. I gave my dad a 6PL and G2L. but seeing as how the Rogues and Modus run on AA I think I may take back my Surefires from him and give him Icons. 

Thanks Tempest for the review. 

How does the polymer body compare to say the G2?

I sent icon a message asking if i could buy the modus directly from Surefire. As I will be in town for the holidays.

I saw this posted on the site and thought it probably only applies to people like us.



> Please fill out this form; we'll get back to you soon. Autograph requests for Paul Kim will go unanswered, but all other comments will be promptly addressed. Thanks for being an ICONista, or at least considering the option.


----------



## Size15's (Dec 19, 2009)

Solscud007 said:


> ...seeing as how the Rogues and Modus run on AA I think I may take back my Surefires from him and give him Icons.


That's exactly what I've been doing for many of my family and friends I've lent SureFires to) 



Solscud007 said:


> How does the polymer body compare to say the G2?


ICON are using a different approach to the polymers they're using for the Modus - it one up and it feels different to any other flashlight. It's all part of the new experience PK has created and is offering to consumers.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice review, Tempest. I still haven't gotten an ICON light, but you've made it more tempting.

Geoff


----------



## Tempest UK (Dec 19, 2009)

Solscud007 said:


> How does the polymer body compare to say the G2?



It feels quite different. The Modus feels a lot smoother than nitrolon, and "softer" for want of a better word. It's smooth but very grippy.

I found it interesting that the feel of the Modus has clearly been given a lot of attention, as well as the aesthetics. The Modus draws on some of the same design ideas as the Rogue (the "ribcage" body shape) but, at least in my opinion, it has been far better realised on the Modus, giving the flashlight a very unique feel in the hand as well as the distinctive aesthetic appearance. I suppose it's a rather unusual example of a designer setting out to simultaneously produce a very visually striking product and a very practical one. PK has clearly wanted to create a stylish, desirable product, and he has managed to achieve that without it being at the expense of practicality. Quite the opposite, in fact - the two work hand-in-hand with the Modus.

And now I sound like an advertisement. 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## divine (Dec 19, 2009)

Can you give a beamshot comparison to an X2E? :nana:

Very nice review. Is the entire body not made of metal?

*edit* No longer applies. *edit*


----------



## Tempest UK (Dec 19, 2009)

divine said:


> Can you give a beamshot comparison to an X2E? :nana:



I can do a comparison with any light you want. As long as you send it to me first 



> Very nice review. Is the entire body not made of metal?



The Rogue is metal, the body of the Modus is plastic polymer. 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## wacbzz (Dec 19, 2009)

Great review of these lights and their...ummm...interesting new design.

But...



Tempest UK said:


> ...but do we really want to see the same designs over and over?



...if this is the new direction of flashlights, yes, I'll personally take that "deluge of grey, Type III anodized “tactical” lights" over this design _any day_.

Very thorough review nonetheless. :twothumbs


----------



## fyrstormer (Dec 19, 2009)

They do look nice, and the first thing I thought when I saw the bowed-out ribs was that it would be nice if they were a little squishy, so it's good to see they thought that too. Definitely looks like a lanyard light, though; it looks too big to carry in a pocket without a clip.

Speaking of which, it would be cool if they'd made one of the ribs so it was disconnected at one end, so it could double as a clip. Maybe in revision 2...

The fact that it has a ringy beam is rather annoying, though. It's not like there aren't tons of suitable reflectors out there they could've used, and while I don't have much experience with TIR optics, I bet some frosting applied to the back surface of the optic would've had the same effect as orange-peel on a reflector. Also, it really should be able to tailstand; it's not a huge leap from an unguarded switch to a guarded one, and as bright as good flashlights are nowadays, even the most casual users would only need to be shown that function once before they understand its value. 

Those are silly oversights in what sounds like it would otherwise be an excellent casual EDC light -- but that is the opinion of someone who knows better, which is almost certainly not the market they're going after, given that I saw a display of ICON Rogues hanging in my local Micro Center computer shop a few months back. And anyway, it _is_ at least 95% there, which is a damn sight better than most lights targeted at Joe User.


----------



## Tempest UK (Dec 19, 2009)

wacbzz said:


> ...if this is the new direction of flashlights, yes, I'll personally take that "deluge of grey, Type III anodized “tactical” lights" over this design _any day_.



I wouldn't conclude that this it "the new direction of flashlights" - flashlights continue to take many different directions. Fortunately, that means we don't have to buy particular brand if we don't like it 

ICON isn't going to stop SureFires or any other flashlights being produced. It just gives the likes of us another option in addition to the many we are already aware of, and a fresh option to others who may not have been aware of any kind of choice when it comes to flashlights.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## divine (Dec 19, 2009)

Tempest UK said:


> I can do a comparison with any light you want. As long as you send it to me first





Tempest UK said:


> The Rogue is metal, the body of the Modus is plastic polymer.
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest


Thanks, I might have to try one of these out.


----------



## Solscud007 (Dec 19, 2009)

fyrstormer said:


> They do look nice, and the first thing I thought when I saw the bowed-out ribs was that it would be nice if they were a little squishy, so it's good to see they thought that too. Definitely looks like a lanyard light, though; it looks too big to carry in a pocket without a clip.




Since owning an Icon rogue now for a couple weeks, I can say that it is very comfortable to pocket EDC. I like the lanyard as well but too much. So i use my Surefire lanyards instead. I also looped the lanyard thru all the ribs so the lanyard is tight against the body and not the thin ribs.

Im very curious about the Modus as i would like to try dyeing one like people who dye the yellow G2.


----------



## The Coach (Dec 27, 2009)

Excellent review. Now, the only question is who has them? I tried all the dealers on their website and the only one who had them on their site was OpticsPlanet and after I ordered one, I found out they are out of stock. :hairpull:


----------



## Light11 (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice review ..


----------



## strinq (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice review.
Never knew these light existed. lovecpf

Too bad they don't ship out of the US, would love to get one. Heck they make awesome gifts as they are aesthetically very appealing to me.


----------



## Tempest UK (Dec 28, 2009)

strinq said:


> Too bad they don't ship out of the US, would love to get one. Heck they make awesome gifts as they are aesthetically very appealing to me.



I'm sure that they will appear on eBay in time, and hopefully (eventually) through international dealers.


----------



## The Coach (Jan 22, 2010)

Well, I finally go mine, after a month wait. :tired:







Kind of goes nicely with the other stuff, huh? 

It's definitely a big light, 6.25" long and pretty chubby, but I like it. I have large hands (size 12 gloves). I also like the ribs, they make a good squeeze toy. Not as sharp as the Rogue. I also have a Modus 1 coming from a different source. I think Icon did a nice job with this light. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jan 23, 2010)

Got my Modus 1 at MattK's fabulous Thursday nite party at the SHOT show. Everyone at the party received one who participated in the evening's drawings. Paul Kim's contribution to the party. Thank you Matt and PK. :twothumbs:twothumbs

Bill


----------



## Tempest UK (Jan 31, 2010)

Light11 said:


> Nice review :twothumbs.
> The design is great and innovative,love to see it on titanium...



Titanium would certainly be impressive, but I think it would translate better to the Rogue than the Modus. I think the design of the Modus relies quite heavily on it being slightly "soft".



The Coach said:


> It's definitely a big light, 6.25" long and pretty chubby, but I like it. I have large hands



You and me both 



> I also like the ribs, they make a good squeeze toy. Not as sharp as the Rogue.



Another Modus-squeezing addict!



Bullzeyebill said:


> Got my Modus 1 at MattK's fabulous Thursday nite party at the SHOT show. Everyone at the party received one who participated in the evening's drawings. Paul Kim's contribution to the party. Thank you Matt and PK. :twothumbs:twothumbs



Generous chap 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## carrot (Jan 31, 2010)

I finally received a Modus 1 thanks to PK and BatteryJunction... and I love this thing. It's hard to explain but something about it makes me want to pick it up and play with it. The beam is ringy, yes, but it is also very well balanced and quite usable.


----------



## Dioni (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for the review Tempest :thumbsup:


----------



## Tempest UK (Feb 7, 2010)

carrot said:


> ... and I love this thing. It's hard to explain but something about it makes me want to pick it up and play with it...



That has been a popular observation 

For those lucky enough to own a Modus (or a Rogue, for that matter), PK has confirmed that Li-ion rechargeables are safe for use in ICON lights.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## ZMZ67 (Feb 15, 2010)

ICON Modus lights are now listed on www.brightguy.com. Supposed to ship 2-19-10.At the price they are selling for the Modus lights look like a great LED light buy for flashoholics and non-flashoholics alike! .I have not purchased any lights for a while but these will be hard to resist.Really anxious to get my hands on one! BTW I don't work for or am in any way affiliated with Bright Guy(they are a great retailer though!)but I wanted to pass this along as some of us have been waiting for the Modus release for a while.


----------



## polkiuj (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi Tempest, 

Sorry to bring up an old thread but I see there is some mis-information in here.

You said that li-ion batteries are safe to use in the MODUS. 

As the MODUS I has a boost only driver, li-ion will overdrive it. I'm not sure but I guess the MODUS II has a boost only driver similar to the I and 2 x li-ion will surely kill it.

I've field tested the MODUS I and apparently the electronics are not up to par to withstand li-ions. My driver is already killed. It will not run on regular AA's anymore and is less bright on li-ion than another MODUS (driver is sucking phantom power).

I'll clue you in on the emitter used later. =)


----------



## Tempest UK (May 1, 2010)

polkiuj said:


> As the MODUS I has a boost only driver, li-ion will overdrive it. I'm not sure but I guess the MODUS II has a boost only driver similar to the I and 2 x li-ion will surely kill it.



I've just checked this with PK.

The MODUS I isn't using the same circuit as the MODUS II. Using Li-ion in the MODUS I will slightly overdrive it, but shouldn't be a problem. The MODUS II can handle Li-ion fine. 

I hope this helps.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## fyrstormer (May 1, 2010)

Just to throw in my two cents on this thread, I picked up a Modus 1 a few weeks ago and it strikes me as being an excellent flashlight to give to a little kid -- chunky, round-edged, bright enough to be useful but not bright enough to hurt their eyes (or their friends' eyes), and it runs on cheap batteries.


----------



## polkiuj (May 2, 2010)

Tempest UK said:


> I've just checked this with PK.
> 
> The MODUS I isn't using the same circuit as the MODUS II. Using Li-ion in the MODUS I will slightly overdrive it, but shouldn't be a problem. The MODUS II can handle Li-ion fine.
> 
> ...


Argh! So that means I could have asked for a warranty? =(

Too late now, I'm far happier with what I have now


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (May 21, 2010)

Any beamshots?


----------



## DLF (Jun 14, 2010)

Just got a Modus II, and it works fine with e2 L91 Lithium primaries. You're sure P.K. confirmed that it can handle the voltage of two charged 14500 cells? The website and the packaging mention ONLY 1.5v alkalines.


----------



## Tempest UK (Jun 14, 2010)

I can only go by what I've been told, which is that Li-ion rechargeables should work. I haven't felt the need to test it myself.


----------



## joeparker54 (Jun 19, 2010)

While I don't own a modus, in my experience with the rogue 1 and 2, li-ion doesn't work well. In the rogue 1, it would run slightly brighter for a few seconds, then just shut off. I don't know if the driver pooped out, or if the battery protection kicked in. Afterward the light works just fine with nimh and alkies, but I'd rather not risk burning out a nice light. I didn't dare try two 14500's in the rogue 2, but using one with a spacer seemed to work just fine, albeit impractical - a marginal gain in brightness for a major decrease in capacity.


----------



## michaelmcgo (May 11, 2011)

Sorry to once again bring up an old thread, but I cannot find if this has been answered anywhere. Can the Modus 2 use 2 14500 Li-Ion batteries (8.4v total)? Tempest UK seems to think it can no problem, but he never did it himself...


----------



## Tempest UK (May 11, 2011)

I've not tried it myself, but PK assured me that the MODUS was safe for use with rechargeables. 

I think Size15s uses some of his ICON lights with rechargeables in them, so you might want to check with him.


----------



## Size15's (May 11, 2011)

I use Eneloops and my primaries of choice are LiAAs...


----------



## michaelmcgo (May 11, 2011)

Size15's said:


> I use Eneloops and my primaries of choice are LiAAs...


 
Both of those are approx 1.5v and should never give you trouble in an AA light. I'm wondering of anyone has used two 4.2v li-ion batteries in a modus 2...


----------



## Size15's (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, I've never adventured into exotic rechargeable AA-sized batteries


----------



## TheStar (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you for the great review. 

Just recently lost my Olight i3 and I found the Icon Modus II on Amazon for $9 shipped. I thought it was a good buy so I posted here.


----------



## greenlight (Dec 4, 2013)

These are still great lights. I have quite a few since they are inexpensive.

The main problem with this light are the plastic threads. If you over-tighten the light when changing the batteries is is easy to rip the threaded section right off of the battery tube. 

I have to warn people how to not destroy it by over-tightening. That shouldn't be necessary.


----------



## fyrstormer (Dec 6, 2013)

Good thing they were discontinued a long time ago.


----------

